# Les is Back......



## lesofprimus (Feb 18, 2008)

I am back from the dead, reborn like the Phoenix, risen from the ashes of long ago battles....

I hope u turds didnt miss me all that much.....


----------



## Marcel (Feb 18, 2008)

Ah Les, good to have you back! You finally bought a working computer?


----------



## ccheese (Feb 18, 2008)

Marcel said:


> Ah Les, good to have you back! You finally bought a working computer?



He's pretty cheap, I hear..... I'll bet she bought it for him !
Nice to have you back, you scallawag. 

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 18, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I am back from the dead, reborn like the Phoenix, risen from the ashes of long ago battles....
> 
> I hope u turds didnt miss me all that much.....


didn't even know you were MIA


----------



## DBII (Feb 18, 2008)

Les...Les....Les who?  

dbII


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice to see you back amigo.


----------



## Soren (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome aboard old chap!


----------



## Henk (Feb 18, 2008)

What another new member, but there is something wrong with his posts?

Welcome to the forum Lesofprimus.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I am back from the dead, reborn like the Phoenix, risen from the ashes of long ago battles....
> 
> I hope u turds didnt miss me all that much.....



Oh ....Phoenix. I don't think so.It was rather the excellent Basic instruction POKE.Anyway,glad to see you again friend.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 18, 2008)

The return of the man.......the myth........the legend


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks fellas...

And for DB and pB, piss off.....


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> And for DB and pB, piss off.....


----------



## Heinz (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome back mate


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 18, 2008)

Glad to see you back bro - I miss your grammatical pleasantries to the select few who are on the lower end of the organism chain!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 18, 2008)

The return of the Great White Cape Buffalo.

Be afraid sheeple.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome back, Dan. Everything good?


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome back shipmate! It's been too quiet here for too long.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 18, 2008)

(_pssst, Lucky, he's back! Did you clean up and get the girls back home? I hope he don't see what we did to the Hummer. I told you not to play with it!)_

ummmmm...

Welcome back, Les!


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Well dam* its about time you got back here! I told you not to go into the magazine aisle for too long! Good to have you back les been boring talking to the ausssies they get kinda moody


----------



## A4K (Feb 19, 2008)

Does that mean we have to start watching our language now?


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 19, 2008)

Only when you say bad things about land cruisers.
ahh you yanks never learn 
welcome back lesofprimus i kinda missed you, kinda


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah...yeah...whatever....jeeez.!











(welcome back!)


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 19, 2008)

What ? oh fine ill stop telling everyone about my obsessive love for cruisers, happy ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2008)

You just like to "cruise".....that's what it's all about....right?


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks guys.... Everything is fine, got a screaming new machine, although it has Vista on it.... Many of my games wont play on the new operating system... Very frustrating....

IL2 still plays though, hehe..... I really missed that game with my old computer throwin fits....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Dan! glad your back mate!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks Wayne, good to be back... Was tellin my Bride that I was missin u lugs the other day....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 19, 2008)

good to have you back les, hows things?


----------



## Becca (Feb 19, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Glad to see you back bro - I miss your grammatical pleasantries to the select few who are on the lower end of the organism chain!


OK..I just had a blonde moment..I did a double take on this one, FJ..I thought it said orgasm. (MY BAD!)  was wondering where the lower end of THAT chain WAS.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2008)

I'll take it that you've whipped Les into shape during his AWOL then....?








Nice to see you both among the living again.....


----------



## Becca (Feb 19, 2008)

he has really missed you guys, EVEN you..Lucky.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2008)

Becca....
The guys may have missed Les..... but I've missed you !

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 19, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Becca....
> The guys may have missed Les..... but I've missed you !
> 
> Charles



What a schmoozer Charles is  

TO
(Becca, I missed you more as well! Sorry Les, she's much better lookin' than you  )


----------



## Becca (Feb 19, 2008)

You gentlemen are too sweet...thank you.  NO, I wasn't using that term loosely.!


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 19, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Becca....
> The guys may have missed Les..... but I've missed you !
> 
> Charles



Oooooooooooohhhhhh Pleeeeeeeeeeease!


----------



## Becca (Feb 19, 2008)

:Slaps Thorlifter with a Herring: HEY! it could happen!!!


----------



## DBII (Feb 19, 2008)

Becca, I noticed that you have a habit of catching and abusing Herrings. I hope Green Peace or PETA is not around.  

DBII


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome Back.


----------



## Becca (Feb 19, 2008)

DB..I'd convience the tree huggers that I was tenderizing the herring for Sushi. LIKE they can think for themselves....


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2008)

As long as she doesn't use me to slap people around with....have to agree with TO, you're waaayyyy better looking than Les....


----------



## DBII (Feb 19, 2008)

I have a chainsaw for tree huggers.

dbii


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 19, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> he has really missed you guys, EVEN you..Lucky.


I think that I've got something in my eye....


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 19, 2008)

I got something that'll knock THAT something right the fu*k outta ur eye Lucky, and it aint no frickin herring...

And for the record, I will admit that my Bride is waaay better looking than me, with bigger guns to boot....


----------



## Becca (Feb 19, 2008)

GOD, i'd f*cking hope so..I wouldn't have married a man with bigger teets than ME!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 19, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> GOD, i'd f*cking hope so..I wouldn't have married a man with bigger teets than ME!




Party's getting rough...... I'm going home !

Charles


----------



## DBII (Feb 19, 2008)

heess baaaacckk!!!!!  

dbII


----------



## drgondog (Feb 19, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> The return of the Great White Cape Buffalo.
> 
> Be afraid sheeple.



No albinos in this herd..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome back old chap!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 19, 2008)

those are beauties drgondog. I stand down.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 20, 2008)

Did someone say something....?


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 20, 2008)

Glad your back TOO Becca! didn't take long to sort out the ratbags!


----------



## Clave (Feb 20, 2008)

Wide pictures are wiiiide...


----------



## plan_D (Feb 20, 2008)

What the hell is going on around here !?!!?! 

Oh, hey, Dan ! Good to see you back; you too Becca. !


----------



## Becca (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks Guys! and DUCK LUCKY!!!


----------



## drgondog (Feb 20, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> those are beauties drgondog. I stand down.



Thanks Matt - a very good friend Adam Freeman painted those. He has a sense of humor as you can see by the first Buff with the 't-shirt' attached to his left 'Butter'. Reminded me of Dan.

The painting of Lefty is a four part series of him beginning as young lion in Pride, to winner take all, to the one casually deciding if he wants (you) food, and last run out of the pack as an old boy in his last fight with Hyena's.


----------



## Henk (Feb 20, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Thanks guys.... Everything is fine, got a screaming new machine, although it has Vista on it.... Many of my games wont play on the new operating system... Very frustrating....
> 
> IL2 still plays though, hehe..... I really missed that game with my old computer throwin fits....



Microsoft bull, I hate Vista, go back to XP Les?

What is your specs on your new PC Les?


----------



## DBII (Feb 21, 2008)

Cool cats

DBII


----------



## drgondog (Feb 21, 2008)

DBII said:


> Cool cats
> 
> DBII



And there are the 'hounds chasing their namesake


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2008)

Bl**dy nice work...!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 22, 2008)

Seen all those prints before.... Cool to see u actually know Freeman... I heard he was a pretty cool dude, and with u sayin that, he must be... Great work....


----------



## drgondog (Feb 22, 2008)

He is a good 'ol Texas boy Dan, started out doing X-men comics - did one hell of a portrayal (i think it was imagination) of my wife as Storm in the nude. They both have the same color hair.

Adam's passion beyond his gorgeous wife Michelle, is hunting and painting. They have been wood pigeon (and wolfhound buying) expeditions to Ireland.

You can always catch him at Safari Club International in Reno and Dallas. He was going to give me 'Lefty' (the lion staring at you) but I talked him into Artist Proof '0' instead. The others are originals - and all huge. The Wolfie is the first project he did for me and it is 56 x 30 (I think).

Somewhere I have a pic of one of my old male wolfies at his feet while he is touching the painting up in the garage.

He is a better trader than Arabs and has set up an import biz for Turkish Walnut

They lost their way and live near Cincinnati, but he has expressed some interest in moving up close to us in sw Oregon.

Great couple..


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 22, 2008)

Very interesting sh!t Bill.... Tell him this squid said hey...


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 22, 2008)

Very cool


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2008)

Again, absolutely wonderful work!! Hope to see more!


----------

